# FORUM ACTIVITY .



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have not been on the forum for a while and I am sorry to see the participation has slacked off as much as it seem to have. One of the things that I enjoyed was the active sharing and help that was here when I first singed on a few years ago. I would like to be part of building back that activity. There were a good mix of new and old stick makers all sharing and helping. I see there are still a number of that active group here and maybe if we can communicate and share more it will attract new stick marker. Other than on face book I think this is may be the only forum dedicated to just stick making in the US. There are other sites that have stick making sections but are not exclusive to walking sticks and canes. If you agree let me know.

Have a great day stick makers!!

Randy


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

During this last round of spam the form seems to have lost a lot of people. I hope that they will check in and notice it isn't an issue now and be back. Though I don't participate much this place was always a good place to see something new and learn or be inspired.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm still here. I've been busier than normal lately and haven't done as much with sticks as I like. I am starting a new pair of crutches that will be interesting though.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney said:


> I'm still here. I've been busier than normal lately and haven't done as much with sticks as I like. I am starting a new pair of crutches that will be interesting though.


Good to see you still here Rodney. Look forward to seeing the crutches. I have nerve done a set of those.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

These aren't the forearm crutches I've been making. They're called Kenny crutches after their inventor. They look like a sawed off regular crutch with a leather cuff at the top. The only place making them makes a titanium version for about $1500. A little out of reach for most people.

First time for me making them so it'll be a fun project.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rodney said:


> These aren't the forearm crutches I've been making. They're called Kenny crutches after their inventor. They look like a sawed off regular crutch with a leather cuff at the top. The only place making them makes a titanium version for about $1500. A little out of reach for most people.
> 
> First time for me making them so it'll be a fun project.


Looking up Kenny crutch I saw a " How to build Kenny crutch". YouTube. Looks like a interesting project. Hope you will post your progress .


----------

